# Serra da Estrela - Reportagem no jornal "O Interior"



## Serrano (17 Jan 2008 às 12:00)

Na edição da passada semana do jornal "O Interior" vem uma reportagem com o Centro de Limpeza de Neve na Serra da Estrela, onde mencionam a colocação de estações meteorológicas na Torre, nos Piornos e nas Penhas Douradas. Aqui vai o link: http://www.ointerior.pt/home/artigo.asp?id=83


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2008 às 12:04)

Bom, parece que o link não funciona, por isso passo a apresentar a reportagem de Rosa Ramos no jornal "O Interior": 

Para garantir a segurança de quem visita a Serra da Estrela, uma equipa de 17 homens zela pelas estradas do maciço central 24 horas por dia
Os incansáveis homens das neves

O Centro de Limpeza de Neve dos Piornos conta com uma equipa de 17 homens

A neve é, para quem visita a Serra da Estrela, motivo de lazer. Mas há quem trabalhe para garantir a segurança dos milhares de turistas que todos os anos rumam à região. No Centro de Limpeza de Neve (CLN), nos Piornos, uma equipa de 17 homens zela pela segurança das estradas do maciço central, 24 horas por dia. 
E quando há nevões, o cenário repete-se. Pouco depois das oito da manhã começam a juntar-se, na zona dos Piornos, os primeiros condutores prontos a rumar ao ponto mais alto de Portugal continental. Mas ainda vão ter de esperar. Menos de 24 horas depois do nevão mais intenso desta temporada, permanecem encerradas as ligações Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida e Covilhã-Manteigas. «Hoje [sexta-feira], antes do meio-dia ninguém sobe», prevê Rui Cerveira, o encarregado-geral do CLN. Desde as 4h30 que os seus homens estão no terreno, para tornar as estradas transitáveis. De resto, para lá da barreira de protecção e da sinalização de trânsito interdito, colocados logo a seguir às instalações do Centro, apenas os homens dos limpa-neves têm "carta verde" para circular. E trabalho não falta. Além da remoção da neve e da condução das máquinas – tarefa que exige «uma boa dose de mestria e paciência», garante o encarregado – é preciso resolver avarias em tempo recorde, fazer a revisão das viaturas e assegurar a conservação das vias. 
Mas para facilitar a coordenação dos trabalhos foi inaugurada no mês passado uma nova ferramenta informática. Custou às Estradas de Portugal (EP) perto de 700 mil euros e permite manipular, desde o CLN, os seis painéis informativos sobre as condições das estradas e situados em cada uma das entradas do maciço central. Foram ainda adquiridos dois novos painéis de informação variável e instaladas três estações meteorológicas (Penhas Douradas, Torre e Piornos). Toda esta informação estará «brevemente na Internet, em tempo real», adianta Manuel Tavares, engenheiro responsável pelo CLN há quatro anos. As telecomunicações são, aliás, a ferramenta mais importante. «É preciso estar sempre em contacto com a Protecção Civil, a GNR de Montanha ou os bombeiros», explica o responsável. E, pelo meio, há que responder às solicitações das centenas de telefonemas diários. O que, nalguns dias, pode ser um verdadeiro "bico de obra". «As pessoas não querem saber só do estado das estradas. Perguntam pelas previsões do tempo e até pelas condições das pistas de esqui na Torre», conta Rui Cerveira. E ninguém fica sem resposta. «Informamos de bom grado, até porque somos os únicos residentes na montanha», afirma. 

«Há histórias que só acontecem na Serra» 

Para estes guardiões da Serra da Estrela, o dia começa cedo. Os homens trabalham por períodos de 10 dias seguidos, durante os quais permanecem dia e noite no Centro. Embora as instalações estejam equipadas com todas as comodidades, nos dias de maior azáfama pouco se dorme. «Quem faz a ronda das duas da manhã pode dormir um pouco mais», refere o encarregado. Quer dizer até às sete horas. O trabalho, esse já está planificado desde a véspera. Se o tempo ajudar, o pão para o pequeno-almoço chega de Manteigas. «Quem faz a ronda das cinco da manhã traz a "encomenda" no regresso», acrescenta Rui Cerveira. Tudo parece ter uma ordem na vida destes homens. Tudo, menos o tempo, pois é o clima que comanda permanentemente os trabalhos. Instável, ao jeito caprichoso da montanha. «O tempo não o podemos controlar», admite, considerando que as condições atmosféricas são «a nossa maior dificuldade, há dias em que a estrada não pode abrir só por causa do vento». 
Porém, a sua equipa está sempre em cima do acontecimento: «Raras vezes somos apanhados desprevenidos», garante. Há mais de 15 anos que a maioria destes homens conhece os cantos à Serra. Já Rui Cerveira conhece o desenho das estradas «até de olhos fechados». Desde 1986. Assume que é preciso ser-se «destemido» para fazer este trabalho. É que mesmo em dias de visibilidade reduzida, as máquinas têm de ser operadas a velocidades da ordem dos 60 quilómetros/hora. E há situações inesperadas. O encarregado-geral do Centro tem algumas. Uma vez ficou preso na neve, no Alto dos Perús, com uma Fiat. «Fui socorrido por uma Mercedes, mas que também ficou bloqueada. Mas a gente nunca se atrapalha, é pormo-nos a pé e seguir os "pauzinhos" amarelos e pretos que sinalizam as bermas», afirma. 
Na Serra também há histórias que marcam, «que só acontecem aqui», garante Manuel Tavares. «Uma vez começámos a evacuar o trânsito e demos com uma família. O casal estava zangado e a esposa só acedeu abandonar o local na condição de não seguir no mesmo veículo do marido. E foi com os filhos na viatura da GNR, só que acabaram por ter um acidente, alguns metros mais à frente», recorda o engenheiro. 

Comportamento dos condutores atrapalha 

Um dos principais entraves à acção dos limpa-neves é o comportamento dos condutores. Até porque, revela Manuel Tavares, a maioria dos turistas «não está habituada à neve e facilmente entra em pânico». Depois, há ainda atitudes de risco. «Gostam de parar no meio da estrada para tirar fotografias e, já se sabe, basta um condutor para atrapalhar todos os que vêm atrás». Ainda assim, nos últimos anos não se têm registado acidentes de maior. Muito por culpa do trabalho de prevenção, que é a maior aposta do CLN. Entre Abril e Outubro, é espalhada sal-gema nas estradas, enquanto os melhoramentos das vias têm «sido constantes». Recentemente foram construídos seis pontos de inversão de marcha entre a Torre e a Lagoa Comprida para facilitar a fluidez do trânsito. 
A manhã já vai alta e, não tarda, a estrada que conduz à Torre vai finalmente abrir. É o momento mais aguardado pela equipa. «Depois do trabalho, dá-me um gozo tão grande ver as pessoas subir», exclama Rui Cerveira. «Somos os únicos homens no país a fazer este trabalho em cenário de montanha», acrescenta. Manuel Tavares fala do privilégio que é «contactar de perto com o cenário natural da Serra da Estrela». Ambos concordam que, nos dias de neve, é que «dá gozo». Mas, apesar de tudo, e também porque se trata de uma vida solitária, os homens do limpa-neves confessam que é preciso «gostar-se disto, senão passam-se aqui as "passas da serra"». 

Os meios são mais do que suficientes 
Manuel Tavares garante que, em matéria de equipamentos, o CLN está «bem servido». Esta época há sete camiões limpa-neves. Destes, cinco foram adquiridos nos últimos dois anos. Há ainda três rotativas, «que actuam em sítios onde a neve é muito alta e onde os limpa-neves não chegam». Depois, há um camião multifunções, «que custou 300 mil euros», além de uma frota de apoio: três jipes, uma "pickup", um veículo ligeiro, uma retroescavadora, uma giratória, entre outros. No Centro há oficinas, «equipadas para resolver todas as avarias, a qualquer hora». Actualmente, os meios são «mais do que suficientes», mas o engenheiro não esquece que, há quatro anos atrás, o CLN dispunha apenas de «quatro viaturas, todas elas de 1971». Também nos Piornos há dois depósitos de gasóleo, cada um com capacidade para 10 mil litros. Num ano são gastos 45 mil litros e num dia de muito trabalho, «quase dois mil». Quanto à sal-gema, que chega de Loulé, são consumidas mil toneladas por ano. Por dia, podem chegar a ser gastas 40 toneladas.


Rosa Ramos


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2008 às 22:19)

Bela reportagem, estes senhores têm um emprego previligiado que muitos poucos têm. Aqui neste zona só há uma pessoa para limpar as estradas todas 

Ficamos então à espera dos dados online das estações meteorológicas


----------

